# Beware of Eagle Pack lamb & rice formula



## k9mom (Dec 11, 2010)

Please beware of Eagle Pack lamb & rice natural formula. My GS was on this food over 2yrs and did great until now. It had eradicated his digestive issues until I purchased this last bag which I opened Dec.8. He immediately started vomiting and today had a seizure. I rushed him to the vet and incurred $200.00 worth of tests to rule out rat poisoning and a variety of other ailments. Nothing irregular was found to cause this type of reaction except the newly opened bag of dog food. This lead us to conclude that the new co. (P&G) has changed the formula or it was contaminated at the factory. I've lost all confidence in this food and am searching for a SAFE food for my beloved GS. Be aware of the possible danger in the changes or contaminations in this food.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

k9mom said:


> This lead us to conclude that the new co. (P&G) has changed the formula or it was contaminated at the factory. I've lost all confidence in this food and am searching for a SAFE food for my beloved GS. Be aware of the possible danger in the changes or contaminations in this food.


While I'm sorry to hear of your dog's distress, please note that P&G bought Natura Pet (Innova, Evo, California Natural, Healthwise) and not Eagle Pack (Holistic Select). It is true that both Wellness/Old Mother Hubbard and Eagle Pack were bought several years ago by a venture capital firm. However I believe that both Wellness and Eagle Pack have continued to maintain their own manufacturing facilities and to my knowledge neither brand has ever had a major recall. 

And of course there is a big difference between "contamination," which I believe a big company like Eagle Pack would address immediately with a recall (there hasn't been one) and a "change in formula," which is certainly possible but I believe the odds of your dog reacting violently to a change of ingredients is very small. I personally always felt the negative fallout from Canidae's change of formula was greatly exaggerated but then I have been lucky and never fed a recalled product nor have I had any problems with Canidae (and still feed it).

Now I understand how frustrating it must be to have finally found a food your dog can digest and then have it "turn" on you, but with all due respect even a dog with stomach issues should not be fed one food exclusively. Most allergies are not caused by food but the ones that are are usually the result of exclusively feeding one formula, especially kibble, over a long period of time (like two years). 

Assuming you are no longer feeding Eagle Pack but that your dog does well with lamb, there are dozens of lamb based foods to choose from so hopefully you will find another brand that agrees with him quickly. However I would try to find alternative commercial foods or fresh foods to vary his diet.

Kibble is very much a less than ideal diet for any dog and a less than healthy dog fed nothing but kibble could go either way over time being fed *any* kibble. Although many problems can beset our dogs that are never fully explained I think we add unnecessary stress to the situation by jumping to the conclusion that some dog food manufacturer did something to make our dogs sick. Especially when we get our facts wrong: P&G has nothing to do with Eagle Pack.


----------

